# Best Buy - Buy TV - Uber XL?



## godfather16 (Dec 19, 2019)

Not sure if I am posting this on the right section but here goes.

Am I able to request an uber XL for a TV purchase at Best Buy? I have a small sedan that will not fit a TV.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

If so, you need to add about $20 tip on that trip. We transport people not the stuff you buy. With that being said, there are services that will pickup these items. I think it's called truck buds and pickup. They charge $50-70 so the $20 tip would save you money.

A cheaper option would be Home Depot or uhaul. You can rent a truck for about $30 total.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations on having a situational awareness in the upper percentile of most passengers. Most would order a normal UberX and hope the driver can somehow "make it happen." 

Definitely ordering a UberXL will increase the success rate of completing your task. Just remember short trips suck for drivers with Uber taking at least half of the fare you will be charged. A cash tip will insure completion. Enjoy the TV and Merry Christmas.


----------



## godfather16 (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you sir!!!

Will do just this.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I would give a ride in my XL for a TV. Tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

always call the driver. tell them you are offering a cash tip and your buying a tv. and you want them to move it for you if it will go into there car safely with out damaging it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ve done it. 

They texted first to see if it was okay. I told them my only rule was I was not loading the TV as I didn’t want to be responsible if anything broke. 

They said no problem and tipped up front when I arrived.

It all depends on how nice the person is when asking. :wink:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Choose delivery option when you purchase Big TV at Bestbuy. SUV can only fit 55 inches TV but doing it so will damage car's leather seats. Don't think about XL.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ll haul a tv.

I did turn down a guy at Home Depot who wanted to load several bags of rocks


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Order an Uber Black SUV. Those cars can fold down 2nd and 3rd row.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah text em first let em know, I'm sure someone will oblige maybe send a pic just make sure vehicle can handle it before you waste drivers time

had an XL who didn't with 2 TV's still in box, wasn't an issue I've had more luggage but no tip & a short trip so 1 starred to never see again

Not to be all up in your situation but if you can't afford a car maybe a tv purchase isn't in the budget, just saw small sedan my bad also why don't you have friends willing to help for gas $ & a 6 pack, & Amazon best buy do deliver these things it's not a moving service is the point even though drivers are willing you're abusing the system trying to save a few bucks...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I'll haul a tv.
> 
> I did turn down a guy at Home Depot who wanted to load several bags of rocks


He deserves a back hand for that like wtf &#128548;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

godfather16 said:


> Not sure if I am posting this on the right section but here goes.
> 
> Am I able to request an uber XL for a TV purchase at Best Buy? I have a small sedan that will not fit a TV.


Yes, my guess is most drivers out there will do it without question. Tipping is obviously a decent thing to do, in recognition of their accomodation, especially if they help.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Yes, my guess is most drivers out there will do it without question. Tipping is obviously a decent thing to do, in recognition of their accomodation, especially if they help.


Even they tip, I don't want to do it. SUV cars for XL are expensive and divers own it, so they don't want to haul big item that will damage their car. Small TVs are fine but big TV like 55 inches, I won't do it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> If so, you need to add about $20 tip on that trip. We transport people not the stuff you buy. With that being said, there are services that will pickup these items. I think it's called truck buds and pickup. They charge $50-70 so the $20 tip would save you money.
> 
> A cheaper option would be Home Depot or uhaul. You can rent a truck for about $30 total.


So you don't take pax luggage to the airport either ?


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> We transport people not the stuff you buy.


Speak for yourself, some of my best riders were inanimate ones. Now a TV I probably wouldn't care to be responsible for. But I've transported large auto parts/auto supplies from shop to shop, restaurant supplies from one location to another, etc etc. All great rides, all super appreciative owners who have always tipped me *BIG* for doing this. Private courier services are slow and costly, I know this from personal experience in other business ventures and am not surprised to see people think outside the box like this.

For the OP - You'll want to shoot the driver a text message about what you're requesting right away and don't be surprised if they ask you to cancel. But try it 2 or 3 times and I'm sure you'll find someone who will bite.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I needed to pick up a chair so I rented a pickup truck at Home Deport for $19 for the first hour.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Not to be argumentative, but is there a reason you do not want to use their delivery? The last large TV I purchased was from Best Buy. They offered free next day delivery. Two people brought it in to the room I wanted. Unboxing/setup is extra, but I did not want that anyway. It was very quick and efficient, and their scheduling and notification system was top notch. I would do it again in a second.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> Yeah text em first let em know, I'm sure someone will oblige maybe send a pic just make sure vehicle can handle it before you waste drivers time
> 
> had an XL who didn't with 2 TV's still in box, wasn't an issue I've had more luggage but no tip & a short trip so 1 starred to never see again
> 
> Not to be all up in your situation but if you can't afford a car maybe a tv purchase isn't in the budget, just saw small sedan my bad also why don't you have friends willing to help for gas $ & a 6 pack, & Amazon best buy do deliver these things it's not a moving service is the point even though drivers are willing you're abusing the system trying to save a few bucks...


Come super bowl time, people buy big TVs to host a game and then return them after the party.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

godfather16 said:


> Not sure if I am posting this on the right section but here goes.
> 
> Am I able to request an uber XL for a TV purchase at Best Buy? I have a small sedan that will not fit a TV.


I have transported items too large for a customers car several times. I have no issues with it at all. I actually wish Uber would advertise this service. I like the XL pay and the customers almost always leave a tip. Win,win.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm on it


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I needed to pick up a chair so I rented a pickup truck at Home Deport for $19 for the first hour.


Seen a couple people suggest this now - in my area, Home Depot will no longer rent you a truck if you aren't buying something from them that necessitates the use of the truck. This may not be an option for people depending on what market you're in.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> If so, you need to add about $20 tip on that trip. We transport people not the stuff you buy. With that being said, there are services that will pickup these items. I think it's called truck buds and pickup. They charge $50-70 so the $20 tip would save you money.
> 
> A cheaper option would be Home Depot or uhaul. You can rent a truck for about $30 total.


HD truck rental for about 1hr is about 25$-30$, with a deposit of 100$+


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Most stores will deliver but you have to pay a delivery fee. It sounds like to me your trying to be cheap. Uber is meant to haul people. It’s not a moving company. I don’t care tip or not your not gonna put crap like this in my car. I think some drivers if you tip would let you strap this stuff on their back and run it to your house on foot.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Seen a couple people suggest this now - in my area, Home Depot will no longer rent you a truck if you aren't buying something from them that necessitates the use of the truck. This may not be an option for people depending on what market you're in.


They are doing that here as well. I bought one 2X4 to put in bed of truck and went about my way.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

brentb31 said:


> They are doing that here as well. I bought one 2X4 to put in bed of truck and went about my way.


Did you also return the 2X4 to complete the power move?? &#128514;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

godfather16 said:


> Not sure if I am posting this on the right section but here goes.
> 
> Am I able to request an uber XL for a TV purchase at Best Buy? I have a small sedan that will not fit a TV.


Retail is a no go for me. Big box stores such as Costco, Best Buy, IKEA? Hell no.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Did you also return the 2X4 to complete the power move?? &#128514;


No I went to Menards and bought the lumber I needed and hauled it away in the HD truck. HD was $20 cheaper on truck rental and Menards was 11% rebate.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> So you don't take pax luggage to the airport either ?


Good question.

On X if it fits in the trunk I'll take it if it doesn't it's not going in the pax compartment, and frankly it's pretty ballsy of pax to just assume they can cram their luggage in between the seats and dash, or their legs and the seats or on top of them. I did that once with a pax and scratched the hell out of my dash. Never again.

Had a lady declare yesterday 'oh that's ok, if it doesn't fit we can just stick it up front'. No ma'am! No you can't!


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Text and be ready to try a few times before you get a taker. Tip generously in cash so they know you appreciate the ride and recognize the extra effort.

If you drive XL imho you should expect some of this.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I know someone who fit a 55 inch tv in a sedan so its possible if your sedan has a folding middle seat that has access to the trunk


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Speak for yourself, some of my best riders were inanimate ones. Now a TV I probably wouldn't care to be responsible for. But I've transported large auto parts/auto supplies from shop to shop, restaurant supplies from one location to another, etc etc. All great rides, all super appreciative owners who have always tipped me *BIG* for doing this. Private courier services are slow and costly, I know this from personal experience in other business ventures and am not surprised to see people think outside the box like this.


I've found this as well, although I'm sorry to say I've only had one so far. It was a 75-minute ride to get a replacement module for a restaurant ventilation system. The recipient called to let me know it was a package and not a Pax and said he'd give me a tip when I got there. It was in a clean box about 6"x8"x10". The box was completely silent the whole way down. I blasted my music and had a grand old time. When I got there, the electrician was waiting for me and gave me $20 cash. A $60 trip, $20 cash tip and the next day I found an in-app tip for another $20. I wish all my trips were small deliveries.
(Brainstorm for the suggestion box: UberHearse)


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bonmot said:


> I've found this as well, although I'm sorry to say I've only had one so far. It was a 75-minute ride to get a replacement module for a restaurant ventilation system. The recipient called to let me know it was a package and not a Pax and said he'd give me a tip when I got there. It was in a clean box about 6"x8"x10". The box was completely silent the whole way down. I blasted my music and had a grand old time. When I got there, the electrician was waiting for me and gave me $20 cash. A $60 trip, $20 cash tip and the next day I found an in-app tip for another $20. I wish all my trips were small deliveries.
> (Brainstorm for the suggestion box: UberHearse)


You delivered a kilo of cocaine he just called it a replacement module careful now, delivered a passport to the airport once knew it wasn't a kilo so why not long as that text comes asap and I can see the delivery


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> You delivered a kilo of cocaine he just called it a replacement module careful now, delivered a passport to the airport once knew it wasn't a kilo so why not long as that text comes asap and I can see the delivery


LOL. I'm sure this can and does happen, but mine was an open box. It was a just boring old module. Not every minute of my life can be a Tarantino movie.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have folding rear seats and have carried golf clubs, snow boards, short skis, and luggage up front, as well as in the back.

I don't see the issue. I draw the line at wet or muddy things though.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

godfather16 said:


> Not sure if I am posting this on the right section but here goes.
> 
> Am I able to request an uber XL for a TV purchase at Best Buy? I have a small sedan that will not fit a TV.


That should work. But, don't over do it, we're not movers. One TV set should be alright. But, I"m older with a bad back, and couldn't help you, so you might want to text the driver to see what he feels about it. Or, perhaps you are bringing someone to help you with it ( I don't know how heavy TV sets are these days, I still have an old CRT tv, and it's way too heavy for me to lift ).

I had one guy approach me with a household full of stuff, (back when I was driving a Ford Expedition) and no way. We're not in the moving business.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> That should work. But, don't over do it, we're not movers. One TV set should be alright. But, I"m older with a bad back, and couldn't help you, so you might want to text the driver to see what he feels about it. Or, perhaps you are bringing someone to help you with it ( I don't know how heavy TV sets are these days, I still have an old CRT tv, and it's way too heavy for me to lift ).
> 
> I had one guy approach me with a household full of stuff, (back when I was driving a Ford Expedition) and no way. We're not in the moving business.


Tvs are much lighter these days I was able to lift a 32 inch HD LED tv by myself I could not lift a 24 inch CRT tv


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

godfather16 said:


> TV purchase at Best Buy?


You actually don't know ANYONE with a van or pickup?


----------

